# 2am hypo



## Marier (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi guys  just wondered what you thought 

 10.30pm  BG  7.1  had  Apple 18 carbs and blue riband biscuit 12 = 30 cp's 
  was 5.1 at 12 midnight  2am  hypo   bg  2.1     mayb it was a one off but if same thing happens could it be my  carb ratio  is to high  ? 
thanks  
Marie


----------



## fallfromgrace (Jul 1, 2014)

Id wager it could be a multitude of things, I used to have frequent hypos around the same time and it was that my basal was too high. Do you normally eat before bed? Because if not then maybe your body just isn't used to having fast acting insulin at that time of night so would need ratio to be changed? Maybe if it persists you could see your diabetic nurse? I hope you felt better in the morning, not nice waking up at that hour :-(


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 1, 2014)

My daughter is much more insulin sensitive in the evening and needs less insulin, we have 3 different ratios for different times of day.  Could be that you are the same?


----------



## Marier (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Guys   

 fallfromgrace  Hi sometimes I do eat  but not every night  just felt bit peckish last night so had biscuit n apple. 


Sally71   Iv got 3 diffrant ratio's  im 1/9  from 8 pm  mayb il just see how wee go tonight   mite of been just a one off 

thanks


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 1, 2014)

The other thing is, we're you more active than usual yesterday? What seems like only a small difference in activity levels seems to make a massive difference to us at the moment, and after evening activity (dance class) the hypo doesn't hit until the small hours, i.e. 6-8 hours later!


----------



## Marier (Jul 1, 2014)

Sally71 

  No  no exercise very quite evening watching TV n  football


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2014)

Err, it was quite WARM yesterday !  That makes quite a lot of difference.


----------



## Marier (Jul 1, 2014)

trophywench 

 Hi  Iv noticed some people say that the warm weather  affects their BG but  I cant say Iv ever seen difference in mine ,Maybe  there has been iv just not picked up on it  but  will keep an eye 
thanks 
Marie


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

Well would you believe, I cleaned the kitchen floor yesterday - I'll elaborate, actually the floor was pretty clean but yesterday 'we' decided to clean the rug.  

'We' in this case is my husband and it involves him getting down on hands and knees with a scrubbing brush and a bowl of soapy water, and applying the bristles to the pile in a vigorous fashion, then picking up rug, taking it outside, chucking it over the washing line and hosing it down thoroughly to get rid of soapy water.  Then it's left to dry.  It's a cheap but OK looking poly- something rug we thought at the time would only last about 12 months, that we've now had for 15 years and it always comes up a treat!  Cost us about £15 in 1999.

So the floor cleaning really involves mopping up all the soapy water off the floor with the floorcloth, which of course needs to be rung out repeatedly.  Most of the mopping except the edges, I can do with my foot on top of the cloth instead of having to get up and town all the while.  Not actually, what I'd call really hard work.

But today, I'm not actually hypo as such - but the highest I've managed is 6 and the lowest 4.

Plus if I indulge in the sort of vacuuming when I move some of the furniture -  all year round - afterwards I'll always be low !


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

PS.  My DSN once said 'I prescribe 'Housework' as a BG reduction device!' - the only time I've told her I hated her!


----------



## Marier (Jul 2, 2014)

Well  that was me up again at 2am   BG   2.1   so having dinner tonight  then nothing else n start Basal Test from 10 till 2,  I think problem lies between midnight and  1 am   tested at 12 midnight last night was  5.7 so  will let you no result  hopefull  a nice relaxing evening  for me


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

The weather is playing tricks with me at the moment  Good luck sorting


----------



## Marier (Jul 4, 2014)

Basal test done    10 pm   8.2
                         11        7.9
                          12       7.7
                          1         6.1
                          3am     5.1
                          7          6.9
                          11         3.4 

 didnt hear alarm at 2am  but woke at  3am ,   so have reduced Basal from 12 midnight  by .25 because of the drop  as started at  8.2   and finished  3am  5.1    so see how wee go friday  as had  bad set n had to change tonight  at 9 pm  so far  12 midnight  9.2     let you know  next couple days  if its worked

thanks guys  x


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 6, 2014)

trophywench said:


> PS.  My DSN once said 'I prescribe 'Housework' as a BG reduction device!' - the only time I've told her I hated her!



Your posts always make me smile TW!


----------

